# Barbeau Mi St Mary River



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone with some general hints as to how and where to fish the waters in the river around Barbeau? Thanks...


----------



## TERRY EDLER (Mar 11, 2017)

I have had good luck on the north side of neebish for pike and musky


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We were at cosy corners having lunch a week ago and 2 boats out front were catching fish pretty regular.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

If my son was not bear hunting I would have reports. He lives a little over a mile from the Cozy restaurant


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

kingfisher 11 said:


> If my son was not bear hunting I would have reports. He lives a little over a mile from the Cozy restaurant


Anyone fishing the St. Mary's at the Sault? Any pink reports. Camera is out at the ARL so information is sketchy.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Gordon Casey said:


> Anyone fishing the St. Mary's at the Sault? Any pink reports. Camera is out at the ARL so information is sketchy.


I will check with my boy, He tagged his bear yesterday and they were cutting it up today.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

Gordon Casey said:


> Anyone fishing the St. Mary's at the Sault? Any pink reports. Camera is out at the ARL so information is sketchy.


Last report I got was only a few caught and the river was still warm.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

hhlhoward said:


> Last report I got was only a few caught and the river was still warm.
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



That was my last report also. I wanted to see if I could update it? I know my boy said he was fishing deep with heavy bottom bouncers and doing well with crawlers last time he fished.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

I was kind of thinking about surf fishing by some of the creek mouths and if it would be worth it or not.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Son was down tonight and he said the bays are producing. He now that the weeds are dying off he is running plastics again and doing well in 10 FOW


----------

